# Very Cute Fluffy Baby Penguin ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7715678.stm

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Aww, poor little guy. Very cute!
How can you not get attached, I'd name him and keep him. Good thing I live in Arizona.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie. He certainly is a runt. But as *we* all know, those runts often turn out to be the healthiest ones.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Somehow I don't feel that the 'staff' is ery good at raising a Baby Penguin, either...or, not good at resolving the Baby's Health-Nutrition issues.


The pale white schmutz on it's Beak, for one thing...


Oye...


Wish I could have-a-go...


Lots of Cod Livers, Sardines, Cilantro and Goji-Berrys, he'd "bloom"...as well as me-supervised daily social forays with the other Penguins.


I just don't think those people know enough to do this...


...sigh...

Phil
l v


----------

